# Composition competition over on Today's Composers forum



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Those of you who may not venture far from the Classical Music Discussion forum may be unaware that a group of us who hang out in the neighbouring Today's Composers forum have for a number of weeks now been running a series of composition competitions.

We're in the second round now, and as with all democratic processes, the more participation the better.

Come on over and take a look, and if you hear anything you like, cast a vote and/or leave a comment.

https://www.talkclassical.com/58165-tc-composition-competition-round.html


----------

